# Putting weight on Jersey Cow



## TrickyRick86 (Nov 7, 2013)

Okay so I have gone back and read most of the threads on putting weight on cows. Most of them I am already feeding more than suggested. I have a 6yo culled from a dairy Jersey cow. She is six months post birth to a beautiful Jersey heifer. She is kept with the baby during the day and then separated during the night (about 12 hours). She gives about 1.5 to 3 gallons to us a day. We feed her 6 qts of sweet feed, 6 qts of cracked corn, 3 qts of alfalfa pellets and about 2 qts of black sunflower seeds (BOSS) (all twice a day). She looks like a cow from a concentration camp! We are starting to get worried. She has really good pasture free choice. She is alert and seems healthy otherwise. We recently increased the corn and sweet feed and it seems she has lost more weight. Hip bones, ribs and backbone are all clearly visible. We love this cow and really want to help her gain weight. Stool is loose but not runny.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe worms, hard to say. Cheap insurance to get a fecal done or just worm her (but then you would be looking at dumping the milk). Can you provide a picture?
Skinny Jersey cow is no real surprise, but it would be good to see what you are working with.... What are you feeding for hay, are you supplementing the pasture? And wat is growing in your pasture?


----------



## TrickyRick86 (Nov 7, 2013)

ShannonR said:


> Maybe worms, hard to say. Cheap insurance to get a fecal done or just worm her (but then you would be looking at dumping the milk). Can you provide a picture?
> Skinny Jersey cow is no real surprise, but it would be good to see what you are working with.... What are you feeding for hay, are you supplementing the pasture? And wat is growing in your pasture?


Hey Shannon

I have dewormed her (about 1 week ago). I will try to get some pics of her (pouring down rain right now!). We feed her alfalfa cubes and pasture - no hay or at least very little (maybe 4 flakes a week?). Pasture is mainly native grasses, bermuda and fescue. She is also supplemented with bread, watermelon, etc.


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

Have you thought about endophyte poisoning from the fescue? University of Kentucky has a page on Fescue Toxicosis you could browse.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I was thinking that too, fescue not all its made out to be at times


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Has she been tested for Johnes? Here's some info on it: https://johnes.org/general/faqs.html


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

How old is she?


----------



## TrickyRick86 (Nov 7, 2013)

haypoint said:


> How old is she?


She is 6. As far as I know she has never been tested for Johnes. She is in the same pasture with 15 sheep and three other cows. From what I have read of the disease it is very contagious and fescue would affect all as well right ? Do you all think we are feeding Enough? Thanks for all replies and I will get pics tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Some animals tolerate fescue better than others. Was she on it before you got her? 

Wean the calf. Put a blab on its nose if you don't have a way to separate it.


----------



## TrickyRick86 (Nov 7, 2013)

Y


MO_cows said:


> Some animals tolerate fescue better than others. Was she on it before you got her?
> 
> Wean the calf. Put a blab on its nose if you don't have a way to separate it.


YEs everyone around here has fescue pastures so I assume she was on it as well. ( I didn't buy her from the dairy but a local farmer who had bought her from the dairy). She was with us for 3 months before her baby was born eating the same grass so I think she is ok on it (?).


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

She was culled, right? Why? Possible she could be twice the stated age?


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

How about posting a couple of photos?


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

You should get her a good dairy ration and nix your special blend of grains. It will contain all the minerals and vitamins and contain the proper protein she requires. Plus you will find it's likely cheaper. The feed your giving her is right around 14-15%. 
She should be getting at least 18% dairy ration, 20% if you can find it till she puts on weight. 

She is likely producing about 4.5 gallons of milk with what the calf is getting. So for grain she needs right about 13 pounds of a day of dairy ration. If you pastures are poor... Give her a bit more.


----------



## TrickyRick86 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok, so I need to update this to let everyone who has responded (THANKS!) what is going on. We finally called the vet as although we got a lot of great suggestions nothing seemed to be helping. He said she was thin but not excessively so. He examined her thoroughly and said she looked fine just a little high temp (said it was probably the weather which had a humiture of about 110-115F that day). He took blood to make sure nothing else was going on...came back fine. So his only suggestion was to get the calf off of her. So we weaned the calf. Boy, that is no fun. She has been a pain ever since. SHE WANTS THAT BABY! But I think she is finally getting over it. We still feed her the same ration as the vet said it was fine for her. He said we should cut back on the corn a little but everything else was fine. I am finally starting to see some improvement (she was taken away from baby on Saturday). Her ribs are not as pronounced and she looks better. Don't know how to describe it any better.


----------

